# proceeded to make a rape joke



## jonathanxalobeni

Hi,

How would you translate this kind of jokes in Spanish? (Sentence in red)


During that keynote presentation, the male employee was playing a game called killer instinct against a female gamer who was struggling to play the game. He taunted her by saying that she played like a girl and then proceeded to make a rape joke by saying, here we go. Just let it happen. It'll be over soon. The Microsoft company had to apologize for its employees on scripted speech. I would imagine that this guy was immediately terminated after he did that.

I translate it as a "Chiste de mal gusto" but it's related to raping, I don't know if there is something similar in Spanish.

I need your help.


Thanks


----------



## michelmontescuba

Yo diría: "chiste machista".😊


----------



## sarah_

jonathanxalobeni said:


> Chiste de mal gusto





michelmontescuba said:


> chiste machista


Muchos chistes de mal gusto o machistas no bromearán sobre una violación. Creo que es algo muy específico, y traducirlo de otra manera podría hacer pensar que no fue para tanto. Es un chiste relacionado con un delito ¿Por qué no  dejarlo literal? Por ejemplo:
_Las disculpas de Arguiñano por contar un chiste sobre una violación_


----------



## gato radioso

El contexto y la situación son fundamentales, sobre todo si se usa un registro que no es literal. La misma frase dicha en otro entorno o con otro grado de confianza entre las partes generaría otro efecto. El humor, sobre todo si es humor negro, morboso, sarcástico es muy difícil de "traducir" fuera del momento en que se produce y es fácil caer en la manipulación o en el puritanismo.


----------



## michelmontescuba

sarah_ said:


> Muchos chistes de mal gusto o machistas no bromearán sobre una violación. Creo que es algo muy específico, y traducirlo de otra manera podría hacer pensar que no fue para tanto. Es un chiste relacionado con un delito ¿Por qué no  dejarlo literal? Por ejemplo:
> _Las disculpas de Arguiñano por contar un chiste sobre una violación_


Yo no me siento cómodo del todo con una traducción literal. Preferiría algo como "chiste denigrante", o algo así.


----------



## gato radioso

michelmontescuba said:


> Yo no me siento cómodo del todo con una traducción literal. Preferiría algo como "chiste denigrante", o algo así.


Sí, estoy de acuerdo. "Denigrante" o "morboso" quedan bien si no se quiere entrar en detalles.
Aunque muchas veces sea menos incómodo detallar lo que realmente se dijo, ya que, según el caso, los eufemismos pueden ser armas de doble filo.


----------



## michelmontescuba

Cierto.


----------



## sarah_

gato radioso said:


> El contexto y la situación son fundamentales, sobre todo si se usa un registro que no es literal. La misma frase dicha en otro entorno o con otro grado de confianza entre las partes generaría otro efecto. El humor, sobre todo si es humor negro, morboso, sarcástico es muy difícil de "traducir" fuera del momento en que se produce y es fácil caer en la manipulación o en el puritanismo.


Pero el contexto es un entorno profesional y público, ya que se trata de una presentación y la compañía tuvo que disculparse.
En esa situación, bromear diciendo algo del tipo: "Déjate hacer, que será rapidito", no es morboso. El morbo no tiene nada que ver con eso, por favor. Denigrante, sí, por supuesto que lo es. Pero también lo es simplemente decir que "juegas como una chica". Lo que sigue a esa parte, repito, es otro nivel. Y creo que la única forma de que se entienda la ofensa es concretar sobre qué, en concreto, se hizo la broma: sobre un delito sexual.


----------



## gato radioso

Claro, el contexto es todo -o casi todo- y se ve que en este caso no era el apropiado ni para una broma morbosa, ni siquiera para una broma de cualquier tipo.
El recurso al humor -suponiendo que un comentario así pueda considerarse gracioso- es muy desaconsejable, sobre todo cuando no hay confianza entre las personas que participan en la situación o se da algún tipo de circunstancia en la que las personas no se sientan relajadas (por ejemplo una broma contada por alguien en una situación jerárquica superior a los demás tiene más probabilidad de ser considerada como hiriente o desagradable, que si lo mismo es contado entre "iguales").


----------



## User With No Name

sarah_ said:


> Creo que es algo muy específico, y traducirlo de otra manera podría hacer pensar que no fue para tanto. Es un chiste relacionado con un delito ¿Por qué no dejarlo literal? Por ejemplo:
> _Las disculpas de Arguiñano por contar un chiste sobre una violación_


  Así lo veo yo. Hay chistes machistas o de mal gusto (las mujeres no saben manejar, por ejemplo). Inaceptables en un ambiente profesional, claro, pero no son lo mismo --ni mucho menos-- que un chiste que hace referencia la violación.

Y si el original dice "rape joke", la traducción debe reflejar esa diferencia.


----------



## michelmontescuba

sarah_ said:


> Pero el contexto es un entorno profesional y público, ya que se trata de una presentación y la compañía tuvo que disculparse.
> En esa situación, bromear diciendo algo del tipo: "Déjate hacer, que será rapidito", no es morboso. El morbo no tiene nada qué ver con eso, por favor. Denigrante, sí, por supuesto que lo es. Pero también lo es simplemente decir que "juegas como una chica". Lo que sigue a esa parte, repito, es otro nivel. Y creo que la única forma de que se entienda la ofensa es concretar sobre qué, en concreto, se hizo la broma: sobre un delito sexual.


No estoy de acuerdo. La palabra "denigrante" en mi opinión encierra toda la gravedad del asunto, especialmente cuando la frase no fue tan literal como la que tu propones. Yo la traduciría mas como "no te resistas, todo acabará pronto". Por otro lado "juegas como una chica" no creo que sea denigrante, mas bien creo que sería machista.


----------



## User With No Name

michelmontescuba said:


> cuando la frase no fue tan literal como la que tu propones


Discrepo, la verdad.

La frase original, dentro del entorno cultural estadounidense, por lo menos, es una clarísima referencia a la violación. Y tiene su historia. Contar un chiste casi igualito básicamente terminó con la carrera de cierto político texano hace muchos años.


----------



## gato radioso

En todo caso, estamos suponiendo que todos los que lo presenciaron eran personas de criterio y se sentirían molestos con motivo, no parece aconsejable caer en la espiral neopuritana de lo políticamente correcto, tan común hoy día.


----------



## Nomenclature

Complemente de acuerdo con @sarah_ y @User With No Name . 

No hay que darle vueltas. Al pan, pan.


----------



## michelmontescuba

Yo no niego la clara alución a la violación. Solo digo que la frase no fue literal, si no una especie de "double entendre". Es por eso que creo que la palabra "denigrante" en este caso sería apropiada. Pero es solo mi opinión. No pretendo forzar mis criterios.


----------



## User With No Name

gato radioso said:


> con motivo, para no caer en la espiral neopuritana de lo políticamente correcto, tan común hoy día.


Echa un vistazo a mi referencia al político texano en el post que coloqué hace unos segundos. Ese episodio ocurrió en 1990. Así que este tipo de humor es inaceptable en contextos públicos hace ya 30 años. No creo que el rechazo a este tipo de comentarios tenga mucho que ver con los supuestos excesos de la "corrección política".


----------



## Nomenclature

michelmontescuba said:


> Yo no niego la clara alución a la violación. Solo digo que la frase no fue literal, si no una especie de "double entendre". Es por eso que creo que la palabra "denigrante" en este caso sería apropiada. Pero es solo mi opinión. No pretendo forzar mis criterios.


Bueno, se traduce todo el texto. No solo aparece la palabra violación. "Un chiste que aludía a la violación". Está bien. "Un albur que insinuaba la violación". Como quieran. Pero lo que no se puede hacer es traducir la oración "I killed him" como "Le hice daño". Así no. En el inglés aparece la palabra "rape". No entiendo ese deseo de quitarla.


----------



## sarah_

michelmontescuba said:


> Por otro lado "juegas como una chica" no creo que sea denigrante, mas bien creo que sería machista.


denigrar
*denigrar*
(deni'γɾaɾ)
_ verbo  transitivo _
*1. * decir  cosas  negativas  en  contra  del  buen  nombre  o  moral  de  una  persona  _Sus  palabras  denigran  a  toda  la  familia._
*2. * dirigir  a  alguien  insultos  o  *dichos  despectivos* _Denigró  a  la  mujer  con  palabras  ofensivas._



sarah_ said:


> bromear diciendo algo del tipo: "Déjate hacer, que será rapidito",





michelmontescuba said:


> La palabra "denigrante" en mi opinión encierra toda la gravedad del asunto, especialmente cuando la frase no fue tan literal como la que tu propones. Yo la traduciría mas como "no te resistas, todo acabará pronto".


¿"No te resistas"  te parece más '_suave_' que "déjate hacer"? Porque yo casi diría que es aún peor. Y si no, desde luego, quedarían a la par.


----------



## gato radioso

User With No Name said:


> Echa un vistazo a mi referencia al político texano en el post que coloqué hace unos segundos. Ese episodio ocurrió en 1990. Así que este tipo de humor es inaceptable en contextos públicos hace ya 30 años. No creo que el rechazo a este tipo de comentarios tenga mucho que ver con los supuestos excesos de la "corrección política".


No conocía el caso.
De todas formas, tratándose de un ámbito político, sea cual sea el país, estas cuestiones suelen estar impregnadas de hipocresía y falsedad. Si hubiera sido una política haciendo algún comentario -que fuese de contenido equivalente a algo tan grave, claro está- respecto a los hombres o algo que les afectara a ellos, o si en un anuncio televisivo aparece un personaje femenino ridiculizando a otro masculino (caso frecuente en la publicidad de productos domésticos) quizá no hubiera habido escándalo alguno.
El ámbito de la política y los medios de comunicación se basan en crear prejuicios y división social entre los ciudadanos que tienen por debajo, para inducirles a actuar como quiere el poder. Eso lo hacen abierta y cotidianamente. No obstante, de vez en cuando, sacan polémicas sobre cosas que, sin duda, serán de mal gusto pero de una gravedad real... para distraer la atención supongo.


----------



## michelmontescuba

Sarah_, no he dicho que sea mejor o peor, solo digo que tu propuesta es mucho mas literal y agresiva de lo que la original pretendía ser. Con respecto a "juegas como una chica" mantengo mi opinión, creo que estas exagerando.


----------



## gato radioso

En todo caso... la conclusión que podemos sacar es que mejor evitar determinados comentarios y determinado humor -sobre todo si no tiene ninguna gracia-.


----------



## Nomenclature

michelmontescuba said:


> Sarah_, no he dicho que sea mejor o peor, solo digo que tu propuesta es mucho mas literal y agresiva de lo que la original pretendía ser. Con respecto a "juegas como una chica" mantengo mi opinión, creo que estas exagerando.


Te aseguro que "rape" es igual de chocante en inglés.


----------



## michelmontescuba

Nomenclature said:


> Te aseguro que "rape" es igual de chocante en inglés.


En la frase original en ningún momento se pronunció la palabra "rape".

"Just let it happen. It'll be over soon."


----------



## Nomenclature

michelmontescuba said:


> En la frase original en ningún momento se pronunció la palabra "rape".
> 
> "Just let it happen. It'll be over soon."



Aunque me parece una interpretación algo forzada la de no ver ninguna alusión a la violación, el OP pidió una traducción del texto y ahí sí aparece la palabra "rape"


> How would you translate this kind of jokes in Spanish? (Sentence in red)


----------



## michelmontescuba

Nomenclature said:


> Aunque me parece una interpretación algo forzada la de no ver ninguna alusión a la violación, el OP pidió una traducción del texto y ahí sí aparece la palabra "rape"


Cierto. Me equivoqué en ese aspecto.


----------



## sarah_

michelmontescuba said:


> Gato radioso ha tocado un punto interesante sobre el doble estándar *a la hora de tratar los temas de discriminación*, y como no se le da la misma importancia dependiendo del sexo que tenga la persona que origina el comentario o actitud denigrante. Pero supongo que eso daría para un debate mucho más extenso.


Que se está bromeando sobre UNA VIOLACIÓN.
La discriminación en este tema es que las cifras de delitos sexuales sufridos por hombres y por mujeres, desde luego, no son las mismas.




sarah_ said:


> ¿"No te resistas" te parece más '_suave_' que "déjate hacer"? Porque yo casi diría que es aún peor.





michelmontescuba said:


> Sarah_, no he dicho que sea mejor o peor, solo digo que *tu propuesta es mucho mas literal y agresiva de lo que la original pretendía ser.*


Si estás diciendo que mi propuesta es más agresiva, y la mía era esta ( no era una propuesta porque no se pedía la traducción sobre eso, razón por la que usé "algo del tipo", pero eso da igual ahora):


sarah_ said:


> bromear diciendo algo del tipo: "Déjate hacer, que será rapidito"


y la tuya era esta otra:


michelmontescuba said:


> Yo la traduciría mas como "no te resistas, todo acabará pronto".


entiendo que la tuya te parecerá menos agresiva. Vamos, digo yo.

Y yo sigo manteniendo que "no te resistas" es igual de agresivo que "déjate hacer". O incluso más.


----------



## michelmontescuba

sarah_ said:


> Que se está bromeando sobre UNA VIOLACIÓN.
> La discriminación en este tema es que las cifras de delitos sexuales sufridos por hombres y por mujeres, desde luego, no son las mismas.
> 
> 
> Si estás diciendo que mi propuesta es más agresiva y la mía era esta ( no era una propuesta, porque no se pedía la traducción sobre eso, pero da igual ahora):
> 
> y la tuya era esta otra:
> 
> entiendo que la tuya te parecerá menos agresiva. Vamos, digo yo.
> 
> Y yo sigo manteniendo que "no te resistas" es igual de agresiva  de escuchar que "déjate hacer", o incluso más.


Parece que no nos pondremos de acuerdo. Es mejor dejar una discusión que no nos lleva a ninguna parte. Solo quiero que quede claro que apenas estaba tratando de defender lo que creo sería la tradución más acertada en mi opinión. En ningún momento estoy defendiendo la violación o la denigración a la mujer, al contrario, yo mismo propuse la palabra "denigrante". No he tenido la intención de ofender a nadie. Si releen cada una de mis respuestas podrán ver que he cuidado mucho mis palabras. No creo justo que se desvirtúe la cuestión de esa manera.



Nomenclature said:


> Ya lo borré porque estoy de acuerdo. Perdón. Después de releer el texto veo el porqué de un argumento de que el chiste podría haber sido del subconsciente. No estoy de acuerdo con esa interpretación, pero ya veo y no me parece tan loca esa argumentación.


Ok, que bueno que todo se aclaró. No hard feelings!


----------



## sarah_

michelmontescuba said:


> Parece que no nos pondremos de acuerdo. Es mejor dejar una discusión que no nos lleva a ninguna parte. Solo quiero que quede claro que apenas estaba tratando de defender lo que creo sería la tradución más acertada en mi opinión. En ningún momento estoy defendiendo la violación o la denigración a la mujer, al contrario, yo mismo propuse la palabra "denigrante". No he tenido la intención de ofender a nadie. Si releen cada una de mis respuestas podrán ver que he cuidado mucho mis palabras. No creo justo que se desvirtúe la cuestión de esa manera.


Pero la traducción que se pedía era *proceeded to make a rape joke *
¿Sigues pensando que no es adecuado traducirlo literalmente y utilizar el término "violación"?
Como dijo Nomenclature:


Nomenclature said:


> No hay que darle vueltas. *Al pan, pan.*


----------



## michelmontescuba

Ya he dado mi opinión en ese sentido. To each his own!


----------



## sarah_

michelmontescuba said:


> Ya he dado mi opinión en ese sentido. To each his own!


Vale, pero ¿podrías explicar por qué no? ¿Argumentarlo de alguna manera? Ya por curiosidad.  Mientras tenga sentido y sea natural siempre se busca la traducción más próxima.


----------



## michelmontescuba

sarah_ said:


> Vale, pero ¿podrías explicar por qué no? ¿Argumentarlo de alguna manera?


Solo creo que tu traducción: (las disculpas de Arguiñano por contar un chiste sobre una violación) me parece un tanto literal y forzada, y es por eso que me decanté por una propuesta mas idiomática, pero se trataba solo de una opinión. Luego por desgracia la discusión fue tomando un curso un tanto desagradable y fue derivando en otra cosa.


----------



## Nomenclature

Estoy de acuerdo con la traducción de @sarah_

Si se me permite decirlo, en mi opinión sí es un "rape joke". O sea, consciente o no, hay una clara alusión. Si fuera yo y lo dijera y solo después entendiera la alusión, pediría disculpas. Los chistes sobre la violación son ignorantes y dañinos a la sociedad. Les da cabida a personas que consideran hacer esas cosas. Es más, les recuerdan a los sobrevivientes su trauma. Hay que acabar con eso.

Pues yo soy de la opinión de que estaba consciente. O sea ese man acaba de decirle que "(she) plays like a girl" (sin duda ese comentario no fue inconsciente) algo que cualquiera en EEUU o lo que fuera ha de saber no es aceptable en lo más mínimo. Si no hubiera dicho eso, a lo mejor sería un poco mas comprensible.


----------



## michelmontescuba

Nomenclature said:


> Si se me permite decirlo, en mi opinión sí es un "rape joke". O sea, consciente o no, hay una clara alusión. Si fuera yo y lo dijera y solo después entendiera la alusión, pediría disculpas. Los chistes sobre la violación son ignorantes y dañinos a la sociedad. Les da cabida a personas que consideran hacer esas cosas. Es más, les recuerdan a los sobrevivientes su trauma. Hay que acabar con eso.
> 
> Pues yo soy de la opinión de que estaba consciente. O sea ese man acaba de decirle que "(she) plays like a girl" (sin duda ese comentario no fue inconsciente) algo que cualquiera en EEUU o lo que fuera ha de saber no es aceptable en lo más mínimo. Si no hubiera dicho eso, a lo mejor sería un poco mas comprensible.


Si lees mis respuestas te darás cuenta de que la alusión a la violación nunca estuvo en duda por ninguno de nosotros. En mi opinión todo ha sido un mal entendido. Repito, relean mis respuestas.


----------



## sarah_

michelmontescuba said:


> me decanté por una propuesta mas idiomática, pero se trataba solo de una opinión. Luego por desgracia la discusión fue tomando un curso un tanto desagradable y fue derivando en otra cosa.


Gracias por la explicación. Aunque no la comparto. Chiste machista, denigrante (o morboso) no me parecen más idiómaticos que "broma sobre una violación", sobre todo, cuando machista o denigrante no sirven para reflejar la crudeza del tipo de alusión que se ha hecho y el texto a traducir, además, así lo considera: "to make a rape joke"


----------



## michelmontescuba

Supongo que sea una cuestión de percepción o de opinión. Solo espero que se haya solucionado el mal entendido y sigamos adelante civilizadamente.


----------



## FromPA

michelmontescuba said:


> Sarah_, no he dicho que sea mejor o peor, solo digo que tu propuesta es mucho mas literal y agresiva de lo que la original pretendía ser. Con respecto a "juegas como una chica" mantengo mi opinión, creo que estas exagerando.


I think the original was very specific.  It was definitely referring to a rape situation. I don’t know any other way to interpret it. To substitute “denigrating” is not a faithful translation in my opinion.


----------



## jonathanxalobeni

So the final translation would be...??

Thanks for the debate


----------



## TheCrociato91

Yo, aunque no pertenezco a ninguna de las culturas en cuestión, coincido con lo que dijo Sarah, y por ende con sus sugerencias de traducción.


----------



## SuperScuffer

jonathanxalobeni said:


> So the final translation would be...??
> 
> Thanks for the debate


Whichever literal translation of the original that you prefer.


----------



## Magazine

jonathanxalobeni said:


> "Chiste de mal gusto" but it's related to raping


Muy suave, Jonathan.


michelmontescuba said:


> Yo no me siento cómodo del todo con una traducción literal. Preferiría algo como "chiste denigrante", o algo así.


¿Por qué no? Se dice con mucha claridad que hablamos de "rape", eso viene en el texto.


sarah_ said:


> Y creo que la única forma de que se entienda la ofensa es concretar sobre qué, en concreto, se hizo la broma: sobre un delito sexual.


 


User With No Name said:


> Hay chistes machistas o de mal gusto (las mujeres no saben manejar, por ejemplo). Inaceptables en un ambiente profesional, claro, *pero no son lo mismo --ni mucho menos-- que un chiste que hace referencia la violación.*





michelmontescuba said:


> No estoy de acuerdo. La palabra "denigrante" en mi opinión encierra toda la gravedad del asunto, especialmente cuando la frase no fue tan literal como la que tu propones. Yo la traduciría mas como "no te resistas, todo acabará pronto".


Denigrante seria decirle a una mujer: Anda, cállate, qué sabrás tú de coches. Eso es denigrante, implica que una mujer solo sabe de niños y hacer la comida 


michelmontescuba said:


> Yo no niego la clara alu*s*ión a la violación.


Cualquiera lo diría 


Nomenclature said:


> No solo aparece la palabra violación. "Un chiste que aludía a la violación".





michelmontescuba said:


> solo digo que tu propuesta es mucho mas literal y agresiva de lo que la original pretendía ser


La original habla de un "rape joke", más literal imposible.

Mira: _proceeded to make a rape joke  _



michelmontescuba said:


> me parece un tanto literal y forzada, y es por eso que me decanté por una propuesta mas idiomática


¿Denigrante es más idiomático? ¿En qué sentido?


FromPA said:


> I think the original was very specific. It was definitely referring to a rape situation.


Indeed, very much so.


michelmontescuba said:


> Pero veo que insisten en mal interpretarme.


Michel, hay unos cuantos hombres aquí a los que tu traducción no convence en absoluto. Podrías decir, solo me atacan las mujeres, pero nadie te está atacando, solo es que no estamos nada de acuerdo con lo que dices, ni hombres ni mujeres.

un saludo a todos


----------



## Magazine

jonathanxalobeni said:


> proceeded to make a rape joke





jonathanxalobeni said:


> So the final translation would be...??


 siguió haciendo un chiste sobre violación. 



sarah_ said:


> "broma sobre una violación"



O mejor broma como dice Sarah.


----------



## TheCrociato91

Magazine said:


> siguió haciendo


Igual me equivoco, pero no creo que esta perífrasis verbal exprese el mismo significado que "proceed to" (o también "go on to"). Tu sugerencia yo la interpretaría como "he continued/kept making".



*go on to do [sth]* _v expr_(do [sth] next)pasar a _vi + prep_seguir con _vi + prep_




*proceed to do [sth]* _v expr_(do next)proceder⇒ _vi_After a slow beginning, the team proceeded to defeat their opponents.Después de un comienzo lento, el equipo procedió a derrotar a sus oponentes.


También hay unos cuantos hilos sobre este tema: shorturl.at/aeiY9

Por supuesto, no duden en corregirme si me equivoco.


----------



## Ballenero

jonathanxalobeni said:


> ...and then proceeded to make a rape joke by saying, here we go. Just let it happen. It'll be over soon


Aquí no hay ningún chiste, no contó un chiste sobre violaciones.
Tampoco fue una broma sobre violaciones, así en general.
Lo que hizo fue insinuar que él la estaba violando a ella y que de esa situación se puede sacar algo cómico.

Si yo tuviera que contar a alguien lo que pone en el texto, diría:
"...y luego bromeó con que la estaba violando al decir...".


----------

